# Single Girl having ICSI - Treatment starting soon



## BlueSkye1983 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi All,

I thought that i would start my own topic as I couldn't find one best for me to post onto.  As some of you may already know i have already had one tx back in May which was unsuccessful.  Luckily enough i appealed for further funding and under special circumstances i was granted 2 further cycles of ICSI on the nhs which i was amazed at and will take everything that i can get.  Im due to start my injections again on saturday and as long as everything goes to plan et is for the 9th november.  I am really excited and remaining positive again about going through another cycle but need someone to talk to.  My family and friends are amazing and i couldn't do this without them but you guys can understand me better as going through a similar experience.  Im feeling really scared this time round as to what the outcome will be and how i will cope as last time i was a complete mess.  I know at the end of the day what will be will be but ive been on such an emothional ride the last few weeks (as we all have at some point) i have no idea if i am coming or going and i haven't even started my injections yet.lol  Just wondering if anyone is going through treatment around the same time as me as could really do with someone to talk to.

Hope everyone is ok

BlueSkye


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Good Luck hope the cycle goes well


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

BlueSkye, wishing you lots of  with your upcoming cycle. That's great you managed to get funding. 

There is a Single Girls having IVF thread which is also for ICSI and you might find it helpfully to post on there too & swap ideas and support. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

BlueSkye, I will be through my tx and probably be testing about the time you have ET but wish you all the luck in the world.  As Felix says, the IVF thread might be worthwhile posting on too - many of the women undergoing IVF are also having ICSI so you will be in good company.   

A-Mx


----------

